# Where to go before or after, Poros Greece?



## JudyH (Nov 17, 2014)

I am loving this active info on Greece.

I just booked a week in Poros in Sept 2016.

I have  been to Athens before, I have done Santorini for a day, looking for another way to spend a few more days in Greece.

Open to all ideas.  Maybe even doing a 3-4 day land trip leaving from Athens first.

Thanks.


----------

